# Fly Fishing Beginner's Class



## Blueheron (Jan 19, 2009)

The Pensacola fly fishing club - Fly Fishers of NW Florida - will start our annual spring classes on Wednesday, March 9. The second session, lead by Capt. Baz Yelverton, will be all about local saltwater fly fishing. There will be weekly casting sessions on the grass and a different fly will be tied each week. Here is a summary. More info at our website: www.ffnwf.org

9 Week Fly Fishing Class Sponsored by the Fly Fishers of Northwest Florida
Learn & practice the principles of Fly Fishing 
Equipment Selection - Fly Tying - Fly Casting -Knots

March 9-May 18, 2016 Wednesday Nights 6-8 PM
Location:** Mira Flores Park, 17th Ave and Belmont (by the RR bridge)

For Info and registration*email Russ Shields 983-9515 or [email protected] or Gary Pheabus - [email protected]

Class size is limited to 15 so register early. Now.

Cost*$60 which includes complimentary membership in FFNWF for
the remainder of 2016.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Dangit!! My schedule won't allow me to go until the first Wednesday in April, super bummed.


----------



## Blueheron (Jan 19, 2009)

The fly fishing class sponsored by FFNWF starts two weeks from tonight on March 9. There is still room for five students. The class includes fly tying and casting instruction and lasts for 9 weeks. Cost is $60 which includes club membership dues for the rest of the year. For contact information see the post above. Everyone welcome! Thanks!!


----------



## WAHOOU39 (Jan 14, 2008)

I am interested in the class....sent an email to Russ earlier today....awaiting his response.....Thanks, Mike


----------

